# Sensor de ultrasonidos



## jabo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola!

Estoy realizando un pequeño proyecto en el cual necesito detectar el nivel de agua en un tanque enterrado y para eso quiero usar un sensor de ultrasonido (ya se que tengo otros metodos mas sencillos, pero ha de ser con un sensor de ultrasonidos).

Mi problema es que por mucho que busco y leo no acabo de entender varias cosas:

- La salida del sensor como seria? (analogica/digital) he leido que seria digital y el pulso seria proporcional al doble de la distancia. 

- Para que se mida, es decir, se de los pulsos ultrasonicos siempre hay que darle un pulso al sensor?

- Donde puedo encontrar precios de este tipo de sensores?


muchas gracias!


----------



## wiilder (Mar 6, 2009)

Si eres de Perú hay en paruro sensores solos y modulos para conectar a micros. Los modulos para micros son mas sensillos para utilizar y los sensores solos  salida que es analogica solo se digitalisaria pero con la alluda de un osiloscopio.


----------



## jabo (Mar 6, 2009)

he encontrado esto:

http://www.migatron.com/products/rps-409a-is/rps-409a-is.htm


Yo creo que me puede servir si despues convierto la señal de 0-10v en digital para procesarla mas tarde, que opinais?me podria servir?


----------



## wiilder (Mar 9, 2009)

claro que te sera muy util ya que tiene salida digital a los sensores que me referia son a los que el emisor y reseptor son separados, pero si ya conseguiste ese que te da salida analoga se te pondra mucho mas fasil el proyecto aparte aparte que tienen un mayor rango de sensado.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 9, 2009)

tengo experiencia en medir con ultrasonido los niveles de agua de un tanque de una embasadora,y en españa se  venden sensores encapsulados en acero inoxidable los cuales se alimentan a 12 vol y da un voltaje de o a 10 voltios en funcion dela sercania o no del agua,esto lo traduces a un plc con un sofware y listo.saludos


----------



## jabo (Mar 9, 2009)

vale, vere a ver que consigo


----------



## wiilder (Mar 10, 2009)

Disculpa daniel, pero quisiera saber el presio de esos sensores ya que en tiendas electronicas de  Perú no hay de ese tipo, yo e realisado sensado de nibel con el trasmisor y reseptor separado y son los que te dan una distancia maxima de 5 a 6 metros.


----------



## apu (May 13, 2009)

hola soy un estudiante de ingenieria

necesito un sensor de presencia de ultrasonidos. pero no encuentro ningun modelo.
lo que quiero acer es detectar cuando se encuentra un niño dentro de una habitacion concreta 
sin que detecte a personas mayores.
he pensado en poner un sensor pir con immunidad de 25 kg y un snsor de ultrasonidos


----------



## apu (May 13, 2009)

continuo aqui la esplicacion

asi cuando esta activo el sensor pir y el de ultrasonidos se trata de un adulto, mientras que cuando esta activo el ultrasonidos y no el pir es un niño.
lo que necesito es un detector de presencia por ulrasonidos que de una salida que pueda conectar a un micro.

muchas gracias


----------



## julio Carlos (Nov 17, 2009)

People tengo un sensor en casa que usa una pequeña capsula de ultrasonidos, les adjunto las fotos para saber si me pueden decir que puedo hacer con ella, la duda es que tiene tres pines, me imagino que esté tx y rx unidos en la misma capsula, y si tienen algun circito donde pueda usarla para detectar si alguien está en el portal de mi casa .


----------



## alltronics (Ene 28, 2010)

existen en el mercado infinidad de sensores para diferentes aplicaciones te recomiendo que visites esta web donde tienen sensores fotoelectricos , sensores inductivos, sensores capacitivos, variadores de velocidad, micro PLC y muchos equipos mas que sirven para multiples proyectos en automatizacion industrial: la web es www.alltronicsperu.com y tambien para sensores sick visita www.optex-fa.pe
 saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 28, 2010)

Colocale un chip RFID al niño

Y que pasa si se corta la energia de los sensores? se te desborda el tanque? porque no utilizas algo mecanico por gravedad?


----------



## ToNkeZ (Ene 29, 2010)

Tengo un tanque de almacenaje de PEN (es un derivado del petroleo usado para hacer asfalto), y para ser trasladado alcanza temperaturas de 150°C, quiza alguien me pueda dar alguna idea de sensar el nivel de ese tanque al ser llenado y obviamente datearme un sensor que aguante esas temperaturas. Gracias por la atencion.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 29, 2010)

En ese caso los de ultrasonidos, se pueden poner desde el exterior ajustando unos cm abajo la deteccion ya que terminan midiendo distancia..


----------

